# Makro zum Deaktivieren von Windows-Update



## Windows7x64 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die die Windows 10 Updaterei nicht ausstehen können und suche deshalb nach Wegen dies abzustellen. Ich kenne die Variante Win-R -> Ausführen-Fenster -> "services.msc" eingeben -> Dienste-Fenster -> Eintrag "Windows-Update" suchen -> Reiter Allgemein -> Starttyp auf "Deaktiviert" stellen
Siehe auch nachfolgendes Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jedoch festgestellt, dass Windows dies heimlich wieder aktiviert. Die obenstehende vorgehensweise nützt also nur vorübergehend.

Gibt es ein Makro (als bat-Datei) das dafür sorgt, dass die Einstellung auf "Deaktiviert" stellt(rot eingekreist im obigen Bild)? Des Weiteren soll das Makro den Dienststatus prüfen und wenn da "Wird ausgeführt" steht, dass dann der Button Beenden betätigt wird (rot eingekreist im obigen Bild)? Das Makro würde ich mir dann in den Windows Autostart Ordner legen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2018)

Du musst den zweiten Update-Dienst von Win10 auch deaktivieren.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Windows 10 Home/Pro bleibt nur die *beiden(!) Updatedienste* zu deaktivieren. Der zweite Dienst aktiviert den ersten automatisch, wie du schon festgestellt hast.
> _Windows Update (wuauserv)_
> _Update Orchestrator Service (UsoSvc)_
> 
> Nur bei Win10 Edu/Enterprise hat man Kontrolle über die Updates.


----------



## Windows7x64 (12. Oktober 2018)

Und unter welchen Namen verbirgt sich der zweite Updatedienst in der Liste? Ich sehe nur den einen Dienst "Windows Update" bei mir.


----------



## Windows7x64 (12. Oktober 2018)

Ach, da steht's ja mit in deinem Beitrag - Update Orchestrator Service. Hatte ich überlesen.  
Danke


----------



## Windows7x64 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo nochmal,
wollte das mit dem "Update Orchestrator Service" deaktivieren gerade probieren. Leider kann ich das nicht dauerhaft deaktivieren, weil das ausgegraut ist (roter Kreis im untenstehenden Bild).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beenden kann ich es, aber eben den Starttyp nicht ändern. Ja, ich habe Admin Rechte an meinem PC und es ist trotzdem ausgegraut.

Ich brauche also doch ein Makro als bat-Datei. Wie müsste der Code dafür aussehen?


----------



## fotoman (12. Oktober 2018)

Du kannst Dir ja hier ansehen, wie man mittels SC Services deaktiveirt
Windows batch scripts for power users  . GitHub
U.U. hat MS das mittlerweile aber an gewisse Benutzerrechte gekoppelt, sie wollen halt mit roher Gewalt ihre EULA durchsetzen.



> und wenn da "Wird ausgeführt" steht, dass dann der Button Beenden   betätigt wird (rot eingekreist im obigen Bild)? Das Makro würde ich mir  dann in den Windows Autostart Ordner legen.


Der Autostart-Ordner  nützt Dir m.M.n. nicht. Bei mir gab es, neben dem erwähnten zweiten Dienst,  noch ein paar Windows Tasks, die irgendwann im laufenden Betrieb  (nicht nur kurz nach dem Start von Windows) ausgeführt werden und u.U. den Update-Service wieder aktiveiren.
Ob Du davon ausgehst, daß das Deaktivieren der beiden Dienste genügt, ob das Script funktioniert oder ob Du noch andere Dinge tun musst, bleibt Dir überlassen. Siehe auch hier:
Windows 10 Home Updates komplett ausstellen??

Bei mir läuft 1809 bisher noch auf keinem der PCs/Tablets (egal, ob mit Home oder Pro). Mein Hauptrechner mit 1709 Home wird bis 1903 (oder bis das Bat-File nicht mehr funktioniert) nur mit den monatlichen Updates versorgt.


----------



## Windows7x64 (14. Oktober 2018)

Folgende Lösung habe ich jetzt bei mir
1. Batch Datei erstellen mit folgendem Code

```
net stop wuauserv
```

2. Um die batch Datei als Admin auszuführen, gibt es zwei Wege die hier beschrieben werden
Batch-Datei immer als Admin ausfuehren - so geht's - CHIP
Entweder über die Windows-Aufgabenplanung oder per Verknüpfung und diese dann in den Eigenschaften auf Admin stellen (siehe Link).


----------



## fotoman (14. Oktober 2018)

Den Task
\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate -> Scheduled Start
hast Du dann sicher auch deaktiviert 

\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator -> Schedule Scan
ist auch noch einer der vielen MS Tasks, die alles, was ihnen an Ändeungen nicht passt, irgendwann wieder aktivieren. 

Und nur am Rande, falls Du den Windwos Defender nutzen und Dich auf ihn verlassen solltest: die Updates dafür sind jetzt bei Dir auch deaktiveirt


----------



## Windows7x64 (15. Oktober 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Den Task
> \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate -> Scheduled Start
> hast Du dann sicher auch deaktiviert


Wieso "auch"? Der wird ja mit "net stop wuauserv" deaktiviert.


fotoman schrieb:


> \Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator -> Schedule Scan
> ist auch noch einer der vielen MS Tasks, die alles, was ihnen an Ändeungen nicht passt, irgendwann wieder aktivieren.


Ja, leider geht das nicht dauerhaft zu deaktivieren.


fotoman schrieb:


> Und nur am Rande, falls Du den Windwos Defender nutzen und Dich auf ihn verlassen solltest: die Updates dafür sind jetzt bei Dir auch deaktiveirt


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich nutze aber Antivir.


----------



## fotoman (15. Oktober 2018)

Windows7x64 schrieb:


> Wieso "auch"? Der wird ja mit "net stop wuauserv" deaktiviert.


Und Du hast Dir auch angesehen, was "net stop" tut und was der Task macht? Ein "net stop" hat mit dem Task (auf Deutsch "Aufgabe" in der "Aufgabenplanung") nichts zu tun.

Aber wenn Du den "net stop" mind. minütlich laufen lässt und nicht nur, wie von Dir beschrieben, im "Startup", mag der "stop" schneller kommen wie die reale Ausführung des Dienstes.



Windows7x64 schrieb:


> Ja, leider geht das nicht dauerhaft zu deaktivieren.


Und schon wird der Dienst in deinem Fall irgendwann (sieht man ja in der Aufgabenplanung) einfach wieder gestartet oder (nach einem passenden "sc configure <Service> start= disabled" mit Pech sogar wieder aktiviert). Genauso wie der deaktivierte Task "Scheduled Start" wieder aktiviert wird.

Und wie Du ja schon gemerkt hast, lässt sich dieser Task nicht dauerhaft deaktivieren, wenn man nicht weiter sucht, welcher andere Task (oder Systemdienst oder ????) ihn wieder aktiviert. Man könnte ihn natürlich auch mit roher Gewalt (=mit passenden Systemrechten) komplett löschen, wenn einem die (vermutlich unbekannten) Folgen egal sind.

Das gilt jedenfalls für Win 10 Home 1709.


----------

